# New Member from Northern California



## morganfator (Sep 5, 2021)

Hello all, my name is Morgan Fator. I am a budding media composer based in Northern California. I am currently a student at Berklee College of Music pursuing a BPS in Music Composition for Film, TV & Games. I’ve studied music for 14 + years. I would consider myself to be a Spitfire Audio superfan 😊 Looking forward to discussions on here and meeting some new people. Just building up my portfolio atm, check out my YouTube channel if you wanna hear some of my music (search “Morgan Fator Music”).


----------



## Double Helix (Sep 5, 2021)

Hey, Morgan, it's good to have you with us. Considering your field of study, I think you have landed in the right place; you will move from budding to "blooming"
Have a blast!


EDIT -- based upon the "icy Scandinavian" Wind Changes, I think your future is bright. (Also, it's valuable to have the support of loved ones)


----------



## BassClef (Sep 5, 2021)

Hello Morgan and welcome to the forum.


----------



## morganfator (Sep 5, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Hey, Morgan, it's good to have you with us. Considering your field of study, I think you have landed in the right place; you will move from budding to "blooming"
> Have a blast!
> 
> 
> EDIT -- based upon the "icy Scandinavian" Wind Changes, I think your future is bright. (Also, it's valuable to have the support of loved ones)



Hello! Thank you for your kind and encouraging words, they mean a lot 😌 I’m glad you enjoyed “Wind Changes”


----------



## morganfator (Sep 5, 2021)

BassClef said:


> Hello Morgan and welcome to the forum.


Hi! Thank you ☺️


----------

